# How many square ft/parking space ?



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone know what a good average is ? I'm thinking about 400 ?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

400 is a good number maybe even a little on the low side depending on the type of parking area you are looking at. 9x20( 180) for parking 13 x9(117) immediate travel way and about another 100 square feet of internal road and travel ways


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

100 = 1 acre for rough figuring including entrances and such.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

When I stripe parking lots I try to do lines that are 10' x 20'. Sometimes I have to go less than that to squeeze more spots out of an area because the city wants them to have X amount of off-street parking.

On average though 9' to 10' x 20' is what you'll find.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Camden;1069631 said:


> When I stripe parking lots I try to do lines that are 10' x 20'. Sometimes I have to go less than that to squeeze more spots out of an area because the city wants them to have X amount of off-street parking.
> 
> On average though 9' to 10' x 20' is what you'll find.


Thats a very long parking spot. (20ft). We bid a couple parking lot extensions and both lots were only 9x12 for parking spaces.


----------

